
Lady Gaga Is Probably Not An Illuminati Shill - jeff18
http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/swift-blog/918-lady-gaga-is-probably-not-an-illuminati-shill.html
======
JCThoughtscream
After reading Illuminatus! last night, I really couldn't help but click on
this link. Talk about an eye-catching headline.

Voodoo Histories, by David Aaronovitch, would be a fun followup.

